# Anyone willing to foster these babies?



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

I took in a mother rat a little over a week ago. She gave birth to 10 babies. She has killed 8 of them so far, and has rejected the remaining 2.
I have tried all I can to get her to nurse them. I've been feeding them Kitten formula with a syringe all day today. I had to miss school
and I'm missing tomorrow as well. I desperately need someone to Foster these poor babies. They drink milk every few hours, have to have a heating pad with blankets, and they need someone who's a STAY AT HOME mom/dad. You'll have to be totally dedicated to them for another 2 weeks or so.
I'm only 15 and I have no other options. I have to go back to school, and all of my family works and cannot do it.
They do not have to permanently stay with you. Feel free to give them back to me once they're weaned if you cannot keep them.
If you'd like to keep them permanently that's absolutely fine. Otherwise I will be re-homing them. They are both girls.
I can give you a nearly full can of Powdered kitten formula and the heating pad.

Maybe there's someone who has a Mom rat producing milk still? I live in The Dallas/Ft worth area. I can bring them to you as long as It's not over an hour drive. I don't want to stress the babies out. They will be 8 days old tomorrow. Please, if there's anybody out there PM me right away.


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh no D= Why is she rejecting them?


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

I have no idea.. She did so well the first few days. :-( I woke up and they were in a corner with the 2 that she killed. They were cold with no milk bands. I thought they were dead as well when I saw them. She's just not a good mother I guess..


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

That's heartbreaking :'( I wish I was closer to you, because I would do whatever I could to help - but I'm stuck all the way out here in CT


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

My only suggestion is see if a local vet can't take them in for two weeks. I wonder how much they would charge for something like that.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Or rat rescue, probably charge less than the vet, hope you find someone


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

The babies are probably not well to begin with and mom's often stop caring for ill babies. Its a natural thing but very upsetting for us to see. I would also check in with rat rescues...is NTRR anywhere near you? Northern Texas Rat Rescue, you might want to contact them and see if they can help you or direct you elsewhere?


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

That's what I'm guessing, lilspaz. :-( These two little guys are still alive though, and I'm gonna try everything I can to keep it that way. I emailed NTRR yesterday afternoon and they "still" haven't responded. They have no number to call.. So I'm stuck.


----------



## Tarnished Gold (Apr 14, 2012)

i used to have a rat that did that, she just didnt know what to do at all, she got frustrated (i guess you could say) and ended up killing them, we put them with another female who had a litter at the time, it was a chance but she accepted them. i agree with lilspaz though, maybe they were ill... a rat rescue would probably be your best bet


----------

